
Why I love Java - rbanffy
https://dev.to/acoh3n/why-i-love-java-5c14
======
orf
This is a pretty empty and very generic article. The author likes Java because
he's productive in it, there is automatic memory management and a large
community.

Run s/Java/${SOME_LANG}/ over the text and you wouldn't know the difference.

